# Largest Human Camera



## Designer (Jun 27, 2017)

Get 1,000 volunteers to help you publicize your business.  Give them caps, tee shirts, and lunch, and get them to pose for a photo.

Italian Nikon distributor sets world record for largest human camera


----------



## nerwin (Jun 27, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Peeb (Jun 27, 2017)

A lot of thought and work went into that one...


----------



## Visuality__ (Jun 27, 2017)

That is just incredible!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2017)

That's cool, makes the home team human designs at various sporting events look lame.  Thanks for posting it.


----------

